# How about a pic of your stereo/home theater rig?



## soundboy

I don't think anyone has posted this yet. We have had photos of headphone rigs, portable rigs, cables behind the components, etc....but no home stereo/home theater rigs!!??

 No, I don't have a photo of mine; no digital camera yet. But will post one here in about 2 weeks or so.

 In the meantime, let's go!!


----------



## yidimsum

*Acoustic Treatment (DIY ASC Bass Trap)*:


----------



## princeclassic

my stereo


----------



## Mastergill

Mmmmm...I love the Manley...and the cat too!

 Hey yidimsum you need better cd player with your gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( but maybe vinyl is your main thing )


----------



## tortie

This is my home theater


----------



## andrzejpw

good lord. . . for a moment there, I thought you had my cat!


----------



## damitamit

tortie, i like ur walls


----------



## tortie

Thanks Damitamit. Those accoustic boards add to the "theater feel"


----------



## Todd R

Ok, Here's Mine


----------



## Wmcmanus

Nice rig, Todd R. Those maggies must sound sweet in your system. Very well matched.


----------



## Calanctus

Hey yidimsum, I need some tweaks--I'll give you $50 for that bass trap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Room to messy to post any pic of mine.


----------



## JMedeiros




----------



## bundee1

Here's mine:

http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...070423600#comm


----------



## D-EJ915

Pics of My Room

 Just imagine NX10 speakers on either side of the monitor, and the NX10 unit next to the window (still on the desk)...it's kinda reorganized...and the subwoofer is about 14" in front of the desk below the window.


----------



## soupy

cute lamp next to your bed


----------



## bundee1

Son Im gonna have to shut your room down for 36 seperate fire code violations, the worst one being that red buggy wallpaper close to the ceiling. Im glad you have that fire extinguisher shaped like an Absolut bottle on your desk. Im glad to see your always prepared.


----------



## JMedeiros

Quote:


 _Originally posted by bundee1 _
*Im glad you have that fire extinguisher shaped like an Absolut bottle on your desk. Im glad to see your always prepared. * 
 

Notice that there is a spare fire extinguisher on top of the bookcase for those larger fires


----------



## jefemeister

[edit:] you have to cut and paste these links into your browser because for some ridiculous reason my image host doesn't allow you to link to or display pictures even though they have a direct URL. Makes sense right?

http://geocities.com/jbrockmo/jeff_apt1.jpg
http://geocities.com/jbrockmo/jeff_apt4.jpg


----------



## pbirkett

Heres mine (sorry about the size)...


----------



## Leo

Well I'll bite. Here's a link to the construction of my HT: Leo's Home Theater 

 Here's my equipment list:
 Video
 Mitsubishi 65819 Widescreen HDTV RPTV
 Pioneer Elite DV-45a DVD/DVD-Audio/SACD Player
 SonicBlue ReplayTV 5040 DVR
 Pioneer CLD-D606 Laserdisc player

 Audio
 Yamaha RX-V995 DD/DTS Receiver
 AMC CD8 CD Player
 Marantz MA-500 Monoblock Amp (5)
 PSB Image 4T's (L/R Front)
 PSB Image 8C (Center)
 PSB Image 1B (Left/Right Rear Surround)
 SBS Sun Box Subwoofer (by Patrick Sun)

 Cables
 DH Labs Silver Sonic Interconnects
 JPS Labs Super Blue Theater speaker wire
 JPS Labs Super Blue HDTV wire
 Monster Silver Interconnects
 Vampire S-Video cables

 Accessories
 Philips Pronto Remote TSU1000
 VansEvers Super Companion II Power conditioner
 Yamaha APD-1 AC-3 RF Demodulator


----------



## Pappucho

Ok, here's mine....


----------



## soupy

might as well show my dorm room:


----------



## SteeleBlayde

I want to be soupy's hallmate...


----------



## D-EJ915

You've got like...no legroom...haha, must get a real tactile sensation


----------



## aphex944

Video:
 Pioneer DV-414 DVD Player w/ LM833 opamp, better caps
 Pioneer DV-656A DVD Video/Audio Player
 Hitachi 52" 4:3 RPTV(using component in), misaligned convergence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Audio: 
 Marantz CD6000OSE CDP w/ LM833 opamp, better caps
 DIY Class-A amplifier in Cary chassis
 BIC Formula 6 Venturi Speakers(rebuilt) w/ modified crossovers(best sounding speakers I've heard)

 DVDs on left, CDs in towers..


----------



## pbirkett

Aphex those speakers look huge!


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by pbirkett _
*Aphex those speakers look huge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

According to my admittedly crude estimation, they're about 28" x 18".


----------



## zeplin

good lord Leo, what a beautiful looking setup you have there. i'm sure that sub you have there sounds like no other!!! if you don't mind me asking, how does it work, or rather, how is it constructed? my type of long term HT goal looks exactly like what you've done...i'm jealous because my equivilent rig is only 30 years away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! congrats too on all that work you seemed to have put into it...i'm sure it has more than paid off!
 and soupy, those B&W's, aren't they the most beautiful looking speakers! the use of that yellow Kevlar is just awesome in my book. i've yet to hear some B&W's, but if they sound as good as they look, i know i'll like em
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 my father just bought a new digital camera, so i'll post my modest, in comparison to everyone eles's, setup soon.


----------



## aphex944

Quote:


 _Originally posted by pbirkett _
*Aphex those speakers look huge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Yeah, they are pretty humung-o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they dismiss the need for a subwoofer


----------



## HeadLess

I am fairly new at posting here. Been lurking for more than a year though. I figured this would be a good place to start posting more. I like to sit with my head close to the rear wall so these are the best pics I can manage, but you get the idea.


----------



## aphex944

Whoa, nice rack!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What kind is that? Can all those shelves be repositioned for DVDs?


----------



## HeadLess

aphex944, I assume you mean the CD rack. I really don't remember the brand (had it for a couple of years), but I will see if I can find out. Yes, the shelves are completely adjustable and will support DVDs and CDs on the same rack if you so desire.

 The equipment rack is a Michael Green Room Tunes 4 shelf rack. All of the shelves on it are also adjustable. 

 I can get some closer pics if you would like.


----------



## jefemeister

Hmmmm.... Dunlavys. Are those SC-4s?


----------



## HeadLess

SC-4s they are.


----------



## meech




----------



## SteeleBlayde

Wow, thats a damn nice system meech! Very elegant looking, I like!


----------



## soupy

pretty setup meech! i like that lil ferrari modena 360 model there...i think i have the same exact one (souveneir from my trip to italy)


----------



## Pappucho

Im glad to see you were able to post the pics Meech. Quite an impressive setup you have there. Excuse my ignorance, but what type of tube amps are those?


----------



## meech

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

 Pappucho, 
 The amps and pre-amp are made by DARED. They are 7 wpc 300B monoblocks that share a power supply. I really like them.


----------



## D-EJ915

If I ever get my pictures developed and scanned, you guys will see my model BMW M1 racecar, it's awesome. Anyway, when I first looked at meech's system, I was like Dynaudio!...haha, those Dynaudio labels are identifiable from a million miles away.


----------



## meech

D-EJ915,

 I look forward to seeing your BMW.

 By the way, the speakers are Coincidents not Dynaudio.

 Take care.


----------



## mgalusha

I'm pretty new to the site and mostly lurk. The pics below are why my wallet won't let me get a new pair of HD-650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gear list:

 Stereo -
 Philips SACD 1000
 Music Hall MMF-5 w/Grado Platinum
 Hagerman Cornet phono stage w/Jensen step up's
 Transcendent Grounded Grid preamp
 Odyssey Audio Extreme monoblocks.
 Vandersteen 3A signature
 2 Vandersteen 2WQ subs
 BPT BP2.5 Ultra, BPT BP-4 Ultra balance power supplies (not in pictures)
 DIY wires, all the electronics have been modified. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Home Theater - 
 Pioneer DV-37 DVD
 Denon AVP-8000 DTS Pre/Pro
 XCANs V2/X-PSU, Senn HD-580
 HD Cable box
 XBox
 JVC SHVS deck
 BPT BP2.5 Ultra (balanced power)
 Outlaw 750 amp
 Sony VPWV10-HT LCD Projector
 Da-Lite Da-Matte screen, 108"
 Vandersteen 2Ci mains, Monitor Audio center and surrounds
 HSU VTF-2 Sub, Vandersteen 2W sub under center channel
 More DIY cables


















 Mike G.


----------



## JMedeiros

I want Mike's theater for Christmas


----------



## lan

I use computer systems because of the convenience and features. I won't really bother taking pics of those since they're ugly anyway but here's the heart of my madness. I have the big file server in another room.






 With the following 2 convertors which I use as selectors, I am able to listen to music, watch movies and play video games with sweet sound on my systems. I like an all in one system since I edit audio and video also.











 Magnepan MMG:





 NEC CDROM baby! Gotta love the mini size:





 VCR which I use as TV tuner. My Sanyo projector and wireless audio transmitter to my JBL speakers.





 This is the projected image. I'm not sure the size but I like it. The blue screen on the lower right is a 22" LCD. The black rectangle here is the MMG speaker. I had to stand back enough to get the whole image in. No it's not really covering the image.






 Uh as for the actual rest of the stuff, it's hidden under my desk. I don't like to see it.


----------



## stuartr

Here's my stuff. Posted in another thread...there are many many "pictures of your rig" threads, but I like them all. 







 The contents are from top to bottom: Music Hall MMF9 turntable, 
 Conrad Johnson CAV-50 SET 22wpc mullards/siemens/rca tubes.
 Cary 306/200 cdp
 Conrad Johnson EV-1 phono stage
 Melos Maestrobator
 PS Audio P300
 B&W 805s. Grado HP-2s


----------



## soupy

805s...mmmm...what stands are those? (not to mention how much and where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## stuartr

They are studio tech sc-24 stands. They weighed a ton before I put two bags of lead shot and a bunch of silica sand into them. I got them at my dealer, but you can get them online as well...


----------



## MartinB

Here is a pic of my rig. Don't have the K1000's anymore.


----------



## DarkAngel

System 1 

System 2


----------



## bpm2000

My modest system:


----------



## hottyson

I can’t show you my home theater right now because it is being revamped and I sold my projectors.

 My gear is set up and tore down on a daily basis. I really have too much stuff to fit on these threads. My family has always told me that I have a serious problem collecting too much audio gear. Here is a picture of some of my favorite Carver gear that I currently have set up in my living room stereo just for this photo.

 Carver Amazing Platinum Mk IV








 Carver C-9 Sonic Hologram Generator
 Carver PT-2400 amplifier (1200 watts/channel)





http://groups.msn.com/Headfi/shoebox.msnw


----------



## qwerty870

stuartr,

 How does that Conrad Johnson stuff work with those B&W 805s. I am looking at a new amp for my 805S. Im thinking the Classe CAM200s, but I'm not sure.


----------



## hottyson

BMP2000,

 I can tell from your led on your Peavey that it is bridged. Is your Shiva 8 ohms?

 Aren't you woried about the magnet of the speaker being in such close proximity to your hard drive and monitor?

 That Peavey is not very good for full range sound but it is top notch for a sub amplifier!

 Those Energy and PSB speakers are great little speakers for the price range. Very nice selection.


----------



## stuartr

Quote:


 _Originally posted by qwerty870 _
*stuartr,

 How does that Conrad Johnson stuff work with those B&W 805s. I am looking at a new amp for my 805S. Im thinking the Classe CAM200s, but I'm not sure. * 
 

CJ and B&W work really well together. The synergy between the CAV-50 and the 805s is excellent. It makes for a resolving and yet extremely musical combination. Are you thinking about the CAV-50, or something in the way of separates? If you go separates, I recommend jumping to the premier series for a preamp -- they are fantastic, and I think they are substantially better than the PV-10, which seems to be a component not as brilliant as much of the rest of their line...
 Stuart


----------



## bpm2000

Quote:


 _Originally posted by hottyson _
*BMP2000,

 I can tell from your led on your Peavey that it is bridged. Is your Shiva 8 ohms?

 Aren't you woried about the magnet of the speaker being in such close proximity to your hard drive and monitor?

 That Peavey is not very good for full range sound but it is top notch for a sub amplifier!

 Those Energy and PSB speakers are great little speakers for the price range. Very nice selection.




* 
 

I did have worries about the magnet being close to the other things at first, but I've had them in such proximity for quite some time now without any noticable problems.. so I am just going with it, and yes, I love the little Energies and PSBs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hard to get any sort of good placement but I'll take what I can get.

 As for the Peavey, I didn't think I had it in bridged mode... I use one channel for the sub (wired parallel for 4ohms, 400w receiving) and the other channel to power my Avatar B210 2x10 cab for my bass guitar. I'll have to check the back of it..... yup definitely in stereo mode. Nice amp for the money, thing just will not die!


----------



## hottyson

Quote:


 _Originally posted by bpm2000 _
*As for the Peavey, I didn't think I had it in bridged mode... I use one channel for the sub (wired parallel for 4ohms, 400w receiving) and the other channel to power my Avatar B210 2x10 cab for my bass guitar. I'll have to check the back of it..... yup definitely in stereo mode. Nice amp for the money, thing just will not die! * 
 

Oh. My bad. It looked like your B channel LED was not lit in the picture. It can handle a 4 ohm load with no problem in stereo. Great slew rates to run those subs.

 Yes, it will probably live forever. One of the best pro amp designs ever period.


----------



## Leo

Here are the details and specs on the Sun SBS: Custom Sub This thing can rattle teeth loose. We used some nice DTS LD's and DVD's to test it's capabilities.


----------



## Edwood

Lan: Nice photography. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, those computers must be loud when you have them all running. I am continually trying to get my computers quieter and quieter. I have four running in my studio already. 

 StuartR: More nice photography. Nice tungsten look. Matches the tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, it that the dreaded Yellow warning LED I see light up on the P300? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post pics of my modest Home Theater when I clean up a bit. Haha.

 -Ed


----------



## kuma




----------



## lan

Uma! *drewls*


 Edwood, nah they're not that loud as I've modified them to be quiet. Before they were like a hurricane.


----------



## SurroundGeek

Here's a pic of my studio:



 You can see more of my pics at http://www.klimaudio.com


----------



## SteeleBlayde

I like that table!


----------



## soupy

yeah, where'd you get that desk? I could use something like that when I start doing furniture shopping next semester for my apartment.


----------



## Lisa

It's got IKEA written all over it. 
 (or somewhere simular)


----------



## Mindless

Nice set-up Kuma. NAIM


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


 _Originally posted by SteeleBlayde _
*I like that table! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Haha, nice vertical receiver-lol


----------



## SurroundGeek

Yes....that is an IKEA desk. I don't think they make that exact desk anymore though. It is model "Jerker" (don't let the name scare you). I think they have a mdel with the same name, but I think it is just a little different. 

 Yes, the receiver is on it's side because I had to fit it somewhere I could reach the volume knob. My home theater looks much nicer than my studio......


----------



## Edwood

They make one similar. I know they have one that has those "speaker platforms" that attach to the sides. I think they are originally for computer monitors. 

 -Ed


----------



## SurroundGeek

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*They make one similar. I know they have one that has those "speaker platforms" that attach to the sides. I think they are originally for computer monitors. 

 -Ed * 
 


 The speaker platforms are actually printer shelves.....but they easily hold my Event 20/20 monitors.


----------



## davidmiya

A "Poor Man's Rig" 

 (Don't be dissing Bose! ... I'd upgrade if I had the money)

 **Before Upgraditus Hit**





 **After Upgraditus Hit**


----------



## D-EJ915

NICE, I spy a D-515...you could use some more monitors if you're taking suggestions


----------



## Snake

Finished (almost), finally got a decent pic together (small space, hard to photograph, sorry)


----------



## davidmiya

Oooo.. what speakers be those?


----------



## Edwood

LOL, what's with the extreme photochopping?





 You should put plain black text in those blank white picture frames. "Consume" "This is your God."

 -Ed


----------



## Snake

(1) Celestion 1's.

 (2) The artwork I have on that wall is *anything* but "socially acceptable"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my side (hobby) jobs is micropublishing and agenting those artists in question.

 -----------------------------------------------

 Pretty cool site, David. You look like a very intelligent young man.


----------



## soundboy

Mmmmm....Celestion 1's. I had a pair of Celestion 3's and experienced one of those few audio nirvana moment with them. Truly great series of speakers from Celestion.


----------



## Pace

Receiver: Sony STR-DE495 (I know, it is pretty crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 Front and Rear speakers: Audio Pro Image 11
 Center speaker: Audio Pro Image 21
 Subwoofer: Audio Pro Sub Focus


----------



## Snake

Nice living space!


----------



## Trawlerman

Here's my HT rig.

 TV is an LG 28" with in-built SKY Satellite Receiver
 Pioneer DV717 DVD Player
 Philips DVD-R880 DVD Recorder
 Sony SLV-SE700 VHS Video Recorder
 HT surround system is Acoustic Energy Aego P5
 Alphason rack.

 The Sub for the Aeg P5 sit just to left of the rack.

 The speakers in view are for my main system; The are ProAc Response 1SC in Birds Eye Maple (bottom) and Spendor SP3/1s in Rosewood (top). The stands are Target R4s and are manufactured to a 4 pilar solid steel design. My mascot Puxtatawny Pete sits on top.








 Does anybody want to see my main system? If so, I can post pics here.


----------



## General_K

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Trawlerman _
*
 Does anybody want to see my main system? If so, I can post pics here. * 
 

Sure, go for it!

 Btw, your speaker stands need dusting.


----------



## davidmiya

Quote:


 _Originally posted by General_K _
*Sure, go for it!

 Btw, your speaker stands need dusting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

 Don't you know? The dust has a special dampening application that smooths out the treble


----------



## Edwood

And adds grain to the bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Trawlerman

Quote:


 _Originally posted by General_K _
*Sure, go for it!

 Btw, your speaker stands need dusting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 


 Hehehehe The whole thing needs dusting. I need to have a good spring clean around. Trouble is, whenever I get to doing the dusting put some music on to work to and end up engrossed in the music and forget everything else


----------



## Pace

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Snake _
*Nice living space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Thanks


----------



## soundboy

OK, reviving my own thread so if anyone wants to update their photos, they can. And if you want to conribute, please do.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Here's my horrendously messy setup:


----------



## Gopher

Here is a bad picture of current rig. Subject to change... very soon.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*Here's my horrendously messy setup:

http://www.cadenzamusics.com/stuff/setup 02-23-04.jpg* 
 

LOL, You're setup is what I consider clean. I won't post my setup until I clean it up. It's scary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the picture in the monitor showed up better you'd get a neverending picture in picture in picture in picture...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


 If the picture in the monitor showed up better you'd get a neverending picture in picture in picture in picture...... 
 

Off-topic, but I heard that if a mirror is photocopied, the world as we know it will cease to exist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmmm....nevermind.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Oh no, if you think this is clean...I shudder to think about yours! I can't find anything on my desk already! Yeah, sorry for the quality, lighting is dim since it's overcast today. I had to turn on all my room's lights and take 15 shots just to get a picture that was minimally blurry without busting out my tripod.


----------



## kuma




----------



## Edwood

Desk? I haven't seen my desk in weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Norbert

Hey Gopher, what kind of garden hoses do you have hooked up to those speakers!?


----------



## pandasonic

This is my little student apartment. It's not much, but good enough for my space.

 "Extensively Modified" Version of BIC DV-62SI by Ed Frias 
 DIY Dayton 10" Titanic MKIII Subwoofer
 Sherwood RD-6108 (not the best, but it was $85)
 There is also an M-Audio Sonica which connects to the amp through the optical out which is hidden behind the laptop screen.

 i got these all for the total of about $450 USD. not bad at all for a student apartment room setup i'm assuming but the bookshelf speakers are way more deserving of a better amp but the Sherwood will do for now.


----------



## stuartr

pandasonic -- I removed the direct links to your images because they were asking me to submit a name and password to view them when I loaded the thread -- this is not something that people should have to deal with when trying to browse head-fi. Feel free to link them directly again if you can do so without the password prompt coming up. 
 Thanks, 
 Stuart


----------



## pandasonic

sry about the previous password problem. i was having probs with my file server. you have my apologies. i think i have it fixed.


----------



## stuartr

no problem...it seems to work now. 
 Cheers.
 Stuart


----------



## D-EJ915

Desk,etc.





 Rear speakers, etc.


----------



## Gopher

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Norbert _
*Hey Gopher, what kind of garden hoses do you have hooked up to those speakers!? * 
 

I had Acoustic Zen Hologram Bi-Wires... it's scary that post isn't that old, but the only things that remain in that setup are the rack, speaker stands and subwoofer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll submit a new picture if I can find my damn compact flash memory card


----------



## Gopher

Sorry for the blue hue. My flash was reacting weirdly to my room but the pictures were not viewable without 'em.


 Thats a VPI Scout hiding in the corner, Meridian 508, Toshiba 3950, Unison Unico and that hard to see little box on the third shelf is a Grado PH-1.


----------



## pandasonic

nice setup D-EJ915, what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## JeffL

I call it the "getto setup!" Not having a job sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anywhoozles...














 Sorry about the quality, I just formatted my desktop and haven't got to installing Photoshop yet to do "real" photo editing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 SonicXS 2.1 speakers
 Marantz 2230B (for headphones only ATM, Advent towers OTW, although I've plugged the XS sats into it and they sound great)
 BIC Auto Turntable (POS, but it works, and the needle is okay)
 Denon DCM-50 5 disc changer


----------



## RCube

my little 2.1 setup:
 Yamaha DP-U50 
 Swan M200
 Energy XL S8


----------



## davidmiya

I think the beer is a nice touch! Great setup though. Btw, does "Rcube" stand for Rubik's Cube? (I couldn't help but ask)


----------



## pabbi1

Here's old reliable... Carver and Klipsch.

Home Rig

More detail


----------



## RCube

Quote:


 _Originally posted by davidmiya _
*I think the beer is a nice touch! Great setup though. Btw, does "Rcube" stand for Rubik's Cube? (I couldn't help but ask) * 
 

hehe thanx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 rcube is short for ricecube...rice made into the shape of a cube.


----------



## LeasingGuy

Hey Pabbi1, You need to work on that speaker location. See Gophers pics to see how its done correctly.

 Good Job on the set-up Gopher, 99-100 people dont get it right. BTW, I'm a Dyn guy myself


----------



## Leo

Latest additions to the home theater rig:
 A NAD T163 7.1 Digital PreAmp/Tuner & NAD T973 7 channel power amp (NOTE: I have removed that IR from the front and am using the remote in with a 1/8" cable)


----------



## Edwood

Man, you have some big NADs there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## bundee1

Hey Gopher do the TV or equipment stands have any effect on the imaging? Im going to redo my setup and Im limited by space.


----------



## Gopher

I haven't found them to, though if I had the option it would just be my rack there. My speakers are forward of the rack a bit, not to the sides (might be hard to gauge depth in the picture). 

 If reflection becomes a problem you can throw a towel over the television/stand when it is use.

 Next year I plan to lease a 2 bedroom apartment while at school to make a designated listening room. Looking forward to that... it'll be smaller (9 X 12) but it'll have 4 walls and I can play around with affordable acoustic treatments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## pabbi1

I know, I know, but I lost the battle for a media room, and the system sits unused most of the year. Hence my move to Head-fi... 

 Actually, It's better than it looks, since my chair is diagonal across the room. Let's just say my wife doesn't get audio configuration, so it's strictly form over substance. The only use, really, is at Christmas for Nat, and the Chipmonks, and sports talk radio otherwise.


----------



## Orpheus

here's a collage i did for my website:




 the monitors would be NHTPro A-20 + B-20's (with proprietary amps), and big 300lb/each Urei mains amp'd with a Hafler p7000 1000watt amp. only half the stuff can be seen on this picture. the mixer shown near the bottom is housed on a custom all-wood 5-rackspace WIDE desk. it's huge.

 a full equipment list can be accessed through my website.


----------



## Edwood

That 19"LCD looks mighty familiar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the Dell version of that Samsung monitor.

 -Ed


----------



## Orpheus

heh he... that IS the Dell 19". i have two monitors for that workstation though, cause i used to run Nuendo on it. but Nuendo isn't stable on that computer for some reason, so i use Sonar for now. works much better... doesn't have some of the fancy features of Nuendo, but at least it doesn't crash.


----------



## ipodstudio

OK Folks, Lisa asked me to include the images here in the archives we've been constructing for these threads in each of the forums, so I have obliged. I've managed to save most of the pics but some are already missing. If the people who have missing pics would like to repost them I'll try to get them up too. Just let me know when you repost..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## meat01

Nice job on all of your image galleries Ipod Studio. There are a lot of really cool setups in the system section. I also think there are a lot of nice ideas for people like me who can't come up with their own setup. Thanks for all of the work you have put into your galleries


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* 
_Nice job on all of your image galleries Ipod Studio. There are a lot of really cool setups in the system section. I also think there are a lot of nice ideas for people like me who can't come up with their own setup. Thanks for all of the work you have put into your galleries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks meat01, I appreciate it! When I know you're all finding them useful it makes it all worth while!!


----------



## bhd812

here is the home theater I built in my basement, notice i did not have much room to play with. but im happy and most of the stuff like the bose and cv sub was sitting in my closet so..

 list
 40' sony wega xbr trinatron high def kv40xbr800
 onkyo 601 receiver, true 6 channels of sound
 onkyo dv-701 6 dvd/disc changer
 bose acoustmass 12 
 bose center channel
 bose surronds
 cerwen vega 15' 500 watt sub
 monster power hti-1000? 
 150feet monster cable xp speaker
 over $600 in interconnect monster cable's
 $4000 leather "L" couch with heated mesagers and cup holders.















 the pics are really old but I cleaned it up alot since then, in the first pic I was actually installing it.I dont watch many movies so I think i used it maybe 5 times.

 if someone has a place to host ill take newer pics if you care to see. I wish I had more room to play with but living in the city thats not much of a option


 my headphone rig is in my room


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 most of the stuff like the bose and cv sub was sitting in my closet so.. 
 

Which is where they sound best


----------



## ooheadsoo

Here's an update on my totally ghetto looking system that still cost way more than I ever should have spent...







 Speakers are NHT Pro A-10, my cd player is sitting on my A-10 power amp, my wooAudio-I is in the middle, to the left is a JMT built meta42. The black thing my left speaker is sitting on under the cinder block is my subwoofer, close to 3 feet tall, over 100 lbs with the amp, and nothing compared to any of gerG's


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pandasonic* 
_nice setup D-EJ915, what kind of speakers are those?_

 

They're the ones from my Sharp NX10 system, not really anything to talk about.

 bhd812...nice TV, I've got the same one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to post pictures of my new speakers+subwoofer that I built...I think they look pretty nice for plain MDF.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* 
_They're the ones from my Sharp NX10 system, not really anything to talk about.

 bhd812...nice TV, I've got the same one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to post pictures of my new speakers+subwoofer that I built...I think they look pretty nice for plain MDF._

 

Absolutely, keep 'em coming!! ooheadsoo, yours pic is up!!


----------



## soundboy

ipodstudio....thanks for reviving the thread!


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundboy* 
_ipodstudio....thanks for reviving the thread!_

 

I am forever at your service, soundboy!..


----------



## ooheadsoo

C'mon D-EJ915, we're waiting for pics of your babies!


----------



## Jose Perez

Here's my setup:
 Toshiba SD-4700 DVD player
 Sony VCR
 Sony MDS-JE320 MD recorder/player
 Yamaha CDC-505 5-cd carousel
 Harman Kardon AVR-10 (used as a remote pre-amp)
 NAD PE2200 amp
 TNT Audio Triple-T speaker wires
 DIY Cat-5e IC's

 not pictured:
 Harman Kardon HKB-6 bookshelf speakers (just got them and am waiting until I get the wall mounting brackets I ordered for them before I set them up)

 I had a pair of Adire Audio KIT281's (TL design) and a pair of their HE-10.1's that I built but neither set fit in our new place so the 281's got sold and the 10.1's are in temp storage.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_Here's my setup:
 Toshiba SD-4700 DVD player
 Sony VCR
 Sony MDS-JE320 MD recorder/player
 Yamaha CDC-505 5-cd carousel
 Harman Kardon AVR-10 (used as a remote pre-amp)
 NAD PE2200 amp
 TNT Audio Triple-T speaker wires
 DIY Cat-5e IC's

 not pictured:
 Harman Kardon HKB-6 bookshelf speakers (just got them and am waiting until I get the wall mounting brackets I ordered for them before I set them up)

 I had a pair of Adire Audio KIT281's (TL design) and a pair of their HE-10.1's that I built but neither set fit in our new place so the 281's got sold and the 10.1's are in temp storage.




_

 

Gotcha!!


----------



## hottyson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_



_

 

Jose Perez,
 Nice audio rack! Did you DIY? If so, good job.

 What are those long threaded pieces originally intended for?


----------



## Jose Perez

Yes I built it myself based on a design over on tnt-audio.com called the "flexy"

 Its originally a single tower design but someone got the idea to double it up and I copied that idea with a few changes to make it my own.

 The threaded rods are just that, threaded rods. The run about $7-9 apiece and can be found in the hardware section of your local Home Depot. The ones I used were 3/4" diameter and 3' long. The most expensive part of the whole thing was the hardware. The nuts, rods, washers, and such ran me over $100 (I could have saved myself a ton by purchasing online at www.mcmaster.com but too late now). Anyways the shelves themselves are painted 3/4" MDF with a simple 1/4" deep x 3/4" wide rabbet run around the outsides and slotted into some 3/4" thick red oak which I cut a 1/4" wide 3/4" deep stopped dado into and inserted the MDF. Black paint on the MDF, some stain on the oak, and a coat of spray on polyurethane covers everything. The whole thing assembles pretty easily and it looks pretty decent IMO. Was a pretty fun project that I built during the Spring semester last year. I do little projects like this as a distractor to keep my mind from being overwhelmed with classwork. Some people need to focus all the time, but I need to send my mind elsewhere for a while.

 Thanks for the compliments. Always feels good to hear nice things about something you built with your own hands.


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_C'mon D-EJ915, we're waiting for pics of your babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WHOOOOOOOOO!!...I finally borrowed my sister's camera...lol, it's pretty bad with the flash+all

















 whooo...


----------



## ooheadsoo

Very cool! Good job on the boxes...I couldn't do that myself with my woodshop skills and tools. Now let us in on the design! 2 full range drivers per box? What made you decide to go with 2 drivers instead of a point source? Btw, my personal experience with using books to prop up speakers is, "don't ever ever ever do it." If you scroll over to my pic, you can see where I used to have books under my left speaker and it destroyed the soundstage and made everything muddy.


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


 "don't ever ever ever do it." 
 

YES!!...but for now, they'll have to stay...lol...and I have bottle-caps to angle them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


 What made you decide to go with 2 drivers instead of a point source? 
 

I figured I'd have a larger sweet spot with them...I dunno, they have a "15W" power handling...soo...I dunno, they look cooler.

 When I was building them, I kept getting phase-cancellation and I was like UGH!!...for some reason, even though I swapped cables and stuff (within speakers...redoing them every time) they wouldn't be fixed...and so I was just like...UGH...and then they worked...whoo, I was scared that it was going to be dead forever...


----------



## ipodstudio

Nice speakers, D-EJ915!!...though the last image provided just a little more info than I needed...


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Nice speakers, D-EJ915!!...though the last image provided just a little more info than I needed...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I probably should've surface-mounted the drivers, but they were my first project so I didn't want to screw them up...oh, my leg...lol


----------



## vkx86

Nakamichi "life-style" system, HD600 in the box on the left speaker, CD3K in the box on the right speaker (you folks already saw those cans, so boxes are closed , Creek CD50 CDP & Aqua HEAD headamp on the bottom.

Images


----------



## D-EJ915

I took a better picture of the NX10 and the "stand" I built for it (I really like it higher now, even though I no longer have the Z-560 control pod under it)


----------



## darkclouds

You can find pictures of my rig under darkclouds at the ipod studio (brought to you by ipodstudio). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://ipodstudio.com/gallery/our-rigs


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkclouds* 
_You can find pictures of my rig under darkclouds at the ipodlounge.

*http://ipodstudio.com/gallery/our-rigs*_

 






 ...you mean *the ipod studio*, Darkclouds!!


----------



## darkclouds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_





 ...you mean *the ipod studio*, Darkclouds!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 







 OOPsss... err... yeah, the ipod studio


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkclouds* 
_





 OOPsss... err... yeah, the ipod studio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OK, you're forgiven..


----------



## soundboy

Bump....let's see some new pics.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I'll have some new pictures in about 2 weeks


----------



## soundboy

Thanks for the support. I am hoping to finally get some of my systems, which are in disarray right now.


----------



## ampgalore

My room is too messy right now to take a decent picture. So these stock photos will have to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am particularly pleased with my new amp purchase. Running it fully balanced with the Benchmark DAC1.


----------



## rsaavedra

Panoramic pic of my HT rig, second picture in this posting on a similar thread:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=496.


----------



## ampgalore

After a couple of hours of "burn in," the initially overwhelming amount of bass seems very much to have tightened up. I guess new amps do need burn in, never believed in this stuff. I am settling into music bliss again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Using the computer as a music server is so much more convenient than using my CD changer.

 Right now I have my system hooked up as

 wave files stored on external harddrive -> Yamaha DP-U50 optical out -> Benchmark DAC1 -> Rotel RB-1080 -> bookshelf speakers

 Right now I have about 60 albums stored in wave format. It is pure sonic bliss.


----------



## viviorunitia4

my brand new home theater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the speakers aren't the greatest, but the tv is the real centerpiece


----------



## ooheadsoo

Nice. What speakers and tv and amps are those? Looks like you have a really echoey room with hard reflections all over the place except for the purple blankie/rug


----------



## viviorunitia4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_Nice. What speakers and tv and amps are those? Looks like you have a really echoey room with hard reflections all over the place except for the purple blankie/rug_

 

The tv is a 46" Samsung DLP (HLN467W)
 The receiver is a Denon AVR-1804
 The front speakers are Infinity Primus 360's, the rears are 150's, the center is a C25, and the sub is a PS8
 The rest of the things are a PS2, a GC, a SNES, and one of those $40 cyberhome DVD players (Don't worry, it will be upgraded)

 The room is definitely very echoey... the floors are that epoxy resin stuff over concrete.
 the purple blankie is actually a sleeping bag that we're using until we get a real rug and our couch


----------



## ooheadsoo

Ah, I wouldn't mind having that tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 New house? Looks even better than the tv from what I can see


----------



## ampgalore

Very nice setup!

 How are the primus speakers?


----------



## Turing

My source and amp aren't worth showing, but the speakers I built aren't too bad.


----------



## viviorunitia4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_Ah, I wouldn't mind having that tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New house? Looks even better than the tv from what I can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The house is relatively new (9 years old), but we just finished off our basement, so that's why it looks new

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ampgalore* 
_How are the primus speakers?_

 

They're great so far, but seeing as they're only 3 days old, they're not broken in yet, but I'll post about them in more detail when they are


----------



## ooheadsoo

That's some nicely bookmatched veneer, Turing. What is it? Mind telling us about your speaker's design?


----------



## Turing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_That's some nicely bookmatched veneer, Turing. What is it? Mind telling us about your speaker's design?_

 

Sure.

 I built these with my dad a few years ago (he has since gone on to make four or five more pairs of varying designs (one with 1" MDF walls!), these were kind of the prototypes)

 The cabinets are made of 1/2" MDF with quilted makore veneer bookmatched on the front, top and sides (couldn't get large enough prices to cover without bookmatching, and I fell in love with the wood). The cabinets are internally divided into two separate spaces with the woofer's space having an 'X' shaped crossbrace in the middle of it. The cabinets are stuffed with cotton batting. The edges on the front have a mahogany inlay that has been routered to 45

 The drivers came from a place called Q-Components (highly recomended for all you canadians, they are very helpful). They are middle of the road drivers. The tweeter is a Pioneer 1" titanium dome (they don't sell the model I bought any more, but the equivalent is FDDE59-51F). The woofer is a pretty standard Pioneer 8" (can't recall the exact type).

 The crossovers are custom made using standard parts (nothing too exotic).

 I think the whole project cost me about 300 all included. Someone who knows tested them out and said they sound like speakers that would cost 10x that.

 Eventually I'll replace the drivers and maybe the crossovers with something more high end, but my system will have to improve before I do something like that. One thing I might do sooner then later is replace the spring loaded terminals on the back (they just grab the bare wire) with something better.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I wish I had the skills and patience to veneer. That's a very nice looking speaker you made.


----------



## soupy

just recently moved into my own apartment, here ya go, pics:

































 home theater:
 Panasonic 27" HDTV
 Toshiba 3950 DVD Player
 Panasonic XR25s Receiver
 DH Labs Digital Cable
 Shuttle-based HTPC
 Fluance SX-HTB 5-speaker set

 workstation stereo:
 Von Schweikert VR-1s
 B&W ASW300 Subwoofer
 Canare 4S11 Speaker Cable
 DIY Silver IC's
 Jolida 302B Integrated Amp
 Audigy2 ZX + Terratec EWX 2496

 ...with all this...my poor cd3k's are in its box in a drawer


----------



## ooheadsoo

That looks like a great setup, soupy. Btw, is there any way you can get HT setup to fit into your room conventionally? According to all the acoustics articles I've read, placing your front speakers centered along the shorter wall is the best for dealing with basic reflection issues etc. It might be worth considering if it's not too much of a hassle.


----------



## soupy

Quote:


 According to all the acoustics articles I've read, placing your front speakers centered along the shorter wall is the best for dealing with basic reflection issues etc. It might be worth considering if it's not too much of a hassle. 
 

I've definitely considered this, but it's a studio apartment with very minimal space (my bed is RIGHT next to my desk) and had I centered everything to the shorter wall, my office chair would be tipping over rears or there would be almost NO space between the couch and the tv. Acoustically it's been perfectly fine I think. The bass seems to be reflecting around, but it doesn't seem to be much of a problem. In fact, I've moved my sub to my stereo rig cuz of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ooheadsoo

Here's my ghetto ugly system with bad paint job.






 Speakers are diy mbow1 designed by Dennis Murphy, and they are some sweet sounding speakers. Cost me a lot more than I expected though. My craptacular paint job cost me $75 and about 15-20 hours of labor even though it ended up looking unbelievably bad. I need to sand it all down, coat the whole thing with bondo and go to town sanding. I think it would take me 4 days of sanding to get it down to pro quality. Next time I'm buying a veneered cabinet!! I will post more impressions on how they sound after I finalize my system. I'm going to need to sell parts of my system off because these speakers cost me more than I expected and tuition is coming up fast. I probably only have 20 minutes on the drivers too, so some break in is in order, I guess.


----------



## SurroundGeek

I already posted a pic of my computer rig.....now here is my mastering rig. That's my daughter listening to some Yo-Yo Ma. She's a little too short to sit in the sweet spot, but at least she centered herself between the speakers!


----------



## purk

Wow....nice rigs guys. I will start building my home theather rig very soon. I already have an excellent source, DVD player, so I need a good reciever and speaker.


----------



## dariusf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* 
_Wow....nice rigs guys. I will start building my home theather rig very soon. I already have an excellent source, DVD player, so I need a good reciever and speaker._

 

Hi Purk, look in to separates instead of the receiver way. Outlaw audio has some great promotions on their highly regarded 950 preamp/surround decoder and 7100 7 channel amp. www.outlawaudio.com


----------



## purk

dariusf,

 Thanks for the advice. The outlaw looks great but since I am still living in apartment and probably won't be owning home for 2 or 3 years to come, a good reciever might fit me the best. I can't really crank up the volume in my living room b/c I'm afraid of disturbing my neighbor that's why I'm a big fan of headphone.


----------



## mxs1030

- This is my first speaker setup, ever.

 - I have no idea what speakers those are, except that they sound terrible.

 - The amp and pre-amp is from my dad's uber old panasonic 2 channel set up he bought in the 80s ( early 90s? )

 With that said, it's nice not wearing headphones for once, and it still creates a sense of space missing when I use headphones.

 Thinking about upgrading to the NHT SB2s, but not sure if my amp is on par.


----------



## Hyena

One day I'll get speakers and an amp, but for now, this works. It's not like they make 'em like they used to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 MZ-R50 -> JVC RC-M70JW

 It's semi-portable too.


----------



## MD1032

Here's some really REALLY like 2-year old pictures of my room and my Promedia 4.1's. Looks completely different today, but I'm too lazy to take pics.














 OK, I give in. Here's some new pics with my dad's fancy new camera (not the like 4 year old one that took the 2-year old pics)










 Needless to say, that Canon A80 is pretty darn good.


----------



## mxs1030

MD1032 - Are you using the macro lens with that? My friend's A80 could NEVER take pics that close without completely blurring out.


----------



## MD1032

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mxs1030* 
_MD1032 - Are you using the macro lens with that? My friend's A80 could NEVER take pics that close without completely blurring out._

 

Macro? I don't know what that is, but I know I pushed the "flower" button (down on the D-pad like thing) for up-close mode.


----------



## Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hyena* 
_One day I'll get speakers and an amp, but for now, this works. It's not like they make 'em like they used to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So, I see that you are indeed here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehehe, I' see you didn't use the 'yellow shirt' version of the pic for this scene.


----------



## Hyena

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snake* 
_So, I see that you are indeed here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I figured why not register. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snake* 
_Hehehe, I' see you didn't use the 'yellow shirt' version of the pic for this scene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

LOL. Of course not! It's not relevant to the thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Although I /could/ to show portability. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Unclewai

Pioneer A-35R Integrated Amplifier
 PSB Image 2B Speakers
 AG Nevo S-17 Monitor
 3 Rolling Rock
 DT880
 IPod 3rd Gen


----------



## ooheadsoo

Yay, my old speakers! It's good to see them again looking so fine still in minty condition!


----------



## Gundam

Here's my home rig:






 Here's a picture of a Dynaudio Contour 1.3mk2. Small and punchy with bass like you wouldn't believe...


----------



## D-EJ915

Go to photobucket and sign up for an account (they seemed to be down earlier today, might be back up) and link them from there.


----------



## gerG

Current status of main system, but evolving fast. I just added a couple of beastly 15" drivers to the hack cabinets. They were a large bandpass using the 16" driver on the left. Now a bass reflex that can achieve frightening levels at 20 hz, plus better impulse. That driver on the right weighs 40 pounds all by itself.
















 Fun and games.

 gerG


----------



## kuma




----------



## Evilson

wow, very neat looking


----------



## D-EJ915

Kuma, those are some awesome clear chairs! Anyway, pimp system gerG, gotta love the bass.


----------



## KenW

Crappy picture but I'm no photographer....


----------



## ooheadsoo

I re-arranged my room. Things are a whole lot more symmetrical. I added a bunch of half-assed bass traps and tweaks galore. You can see in the upper corners I have eight nerve corners installed. Somehow, I can't figure out if they do anything at all. That one is very iffy. Fiberglass panels front and center behind my speakers. There's a third panel that straddles the rear left corner of my room and acts as a pseudo bass trap there, just barely. I have a stack of cut of rigid fiberglass in the front right corner which is a pseudo 1/3 height bass trap. I have another bag of regular fiberglass stuffed into the rear right corner to form another 1/3 height bass trap. One day, I'll complete the stacks and get them to full height, full strength 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bed, sheets, comforter etc are in the front left corner so hopefully that will provide just a tad of bass absorbing affect as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have some assymtrical parts of my room that aren't shown but part of one is stuffed with clothes. I have a window on the left wall that is covered with very light drapes. There is a mirror to the far right.

 The interesting thing is that since I moved everything into this configuration, my slap echo and reverb that I usually get from the clap test are all but gone. My speakers are very close to symmetrical width-wise, off by a few inches, but my room isn't 100% symmetrical in the first place, so I'm not all that concerned. Rear of the speakers are now about 2 feet from the rear wall. I'm still not getting that 40ft deep soundstage that some people say they get


----------



## Xeno7651

ooheadsoo,
 Very nice room treatment, I wish I can do that someday.


----------



## ooheadsoo

It's not that expensive if you do it all DIY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buy it retail and the panels will be more effective, look better, perform better, but will cost you like $250 each


----------



## Orpheus

damn ooheadsoo... that's pretty impressive. i like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


 I'm still not getting that 40ft deep soundstage that some people say they get 
 

 actually.... i think adding treatments reduces this so called soundstage. treatments take away reverberations and distortions............ but that is also what gives 3d information. you're trading accuracy for pleasure. you can try replacing some of the absorbers with diffusers, and that might add a little depth to the sound, and keep it from sounding too dry. add some diffusers in the back and on the ceiling too if you can.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I think the idea is for the listener to hear the reverb information etc contained within the signal coming directly from the speaker, not after it's been bounced around the room a few times. It could be worth a shot though. On the other hand, I've got book shelves and messy rows and stacks of books and cds that count as semi diffusors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to treat the ceiling first reflection point soon but I've gotta figure out how to mount something up there safely. I also have several cellos, violas, and violins scattered about the room right now. Think they might act as hemholtz resonators? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J/k.

 I added two bags of fiberglass to my room today. Will probably add a few more over the coming 6 mo. or so. I've got to find a way to make them discreet though.


----------



## tomek

here it is. the speakers are FAB Audio Model Ones and people at the meet will hear them. I sold off my Teac VRDS-25x because I concluded sources are either all the same or close enough that I don't care. My amp is the ASL 1003DT, heavily modded and my new toy is there in its box, the Behringer EQ, which lets me have my system agressive, mellow, wide, focused...


----------



## ooheadsoo

Let's see it, tomek


----------



## tomek

huh?


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomek* 
_huh?_

 

They don't show up for us...


----------



## tomek

is that better?

 damn it's hard to find webspace to host a picture that will allow it to be linked.


----------



## intlplby

you gotta love it when you have profiles like 
 "Occupation: 
 Grade 3 teacher"

 and

 "Tweaks:
 My big blue bong"

 together..... lol


 i'm gonna guess by the size of the TV that Tomek is a girl, because guys are usually way more visual than that


----------



## ooheadsoo

I think that's tomek's gf in the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey tomek, what's that beige slab on your front wall made of?

 Very nice decor and speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very minimalist, very modern, with a touch of retro art deco with the blocky speaker cabs. Great!


----------



## tomek

hey gang, thanks for the compliments. 

 that slab isn't really a slab, it's a 100inch screen i made for my LCD projector using Dazian fabric. that should also silence the idea that i'm a girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't watch cable programming often so I don't mind a small tv, but I do like a massive picture and sound for movies. i don't need dr phil's head to be the size of a beach ball.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just got some JBL Northridge E30 speakers today ($150 at CompUSA on clearance)...


----------



## ooheadsoo

Wow, you got tired of your diy's fast! I'm not parting with my babies any time soon


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_Wow, you got tired of your diy's fast! I'm not parting with my babies any time soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I didn't get tired of them, I just wanted something different ... well, they were cheap, so I couldn't resist!

 Anyway, I'm still getting used to them, they have no midrange compared to mine...maybe I'll do a hybrid between them.


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* 
_I just got some JBL Northridge E30 speakers today ($150 at CompUSA on clearance)...




_

 


 Wow! Nice!! Bi-wire those JBL's yet?


----------



## jhenderson010759

Rhythm satellites are still a little close to rear wall. Working on that. 






 . 

 Though the subwoofers are about a meter from the satellites, the DCX2496 crossover handles the phase mismatches beautifully. 

 The Studio Tech 48 is a nice unit. 






 Holds both rack-mount gear, such as the DCX, DEQ2496 etc and commercial gear such as the six Outlaw M200s used in this tri-amp configuration. 






 Now, the _real _ job begins... Room Treatment.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Jaw dropping decor! Are you responsible for that or is there a missus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you ever get around to doing that setup you wanted with the fully digital xover network? Or is this it?


----------



## jhenderson010759

Hi ooheadsoo - 

 This is the system with the digital 2x3 (2x MTM + sub) crossover. It is not completely tweaked in yet - I need a free weekend to re-run my MLS measurements and adjust the EQ filters.

 Thanks for the complement on the decor. The reason that it looks is nice as it does is that I had no say whatsoever in its design - 100% wife. However, I did modify, stain and mount the fireplace mantle. 

 Jim


----------



## Aman

My setup in the other room of my small appartment - it's kind of pathetic that such a small apartment has this setup...

 Sanyo projector (forget the model number, but the price was around 1400
 - 109 inches 16:9

 Pioneer D514 Receiver
 Logitech Z-560 speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Polk Sub (works great in small rooms like this, terribly in big rooms - so I took it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Here is a picture of my screen demonstrating Meatwad


----------



## RnB180




----------



## bhd812

wow some of you have some nice looking setups for sure!


----------



## slick

here is my messy setup, still needs a lot of work, but it will get there.

 edit, i'm dumb, didnt even provide a link, lol: http://slickssite.com/HT/


----------



## Geise

Uhg...a Hilary Duff movie...


----------



## taylor

This is my rig:

 From left to right, top to bottom.

 NEC P1150 monitor, this I use as my TV. My brother is currently watching TBS on it.
 Below it is my Motorala T7100 GMRS radio, along with various small parts, including a really nice AR 3.5mm>RCA cable I picked up for $3, and a surge protector for battery chargers and my NEC cd-rom.
 Below it is my APC UPS.

 Next column is my drop from the ceiling. There are two CAT5 drops running from the second floor where there are two more PCs and the modem and router. I have 4 outlets connected to their own 20 amp breaker. Taped to it is a DLink 5 port switch that connects the 3 PCs I have there.
 Below it is a Mirage speaker from Curbside Vintage Audio Botique. On top of the Mirage are 3 remotes.

 Next column is where all the goodies are. My PC is on the top. It's in a somewhat weird orientation, but it gives me easy access to the front and the back. On top is an Antec LED stick I won at a forum, it's glowy and green and I will probably mount it above my stereo. From the Audigy LiveDrive is a Python digital cable (Another of todays bargain cables, this one was $3) to a NEC 3xp purchased from Irondreamer. In front are my new SR-60s. At first I had problems with them getting dust on the pads, so I put a mousepad under it and no more dust.
 Below that the audio fun starts.
 At the top is the product of all my Bestbuy giftcards, a viewsonic NV4 video processor. That thing is awesome. It's picture is better than any other TV in my house, the only problem was a little audio distortion but it could be anything, comcast, my coax, the nv4, the interconnects, the stereo, the wires, the speakers. Even then, it is hardly noticeable.
 Below it is a Samsung dvdp, also hooked up to NV4.
 Below that is my Bradford IC FET, driving the SR-60s. Also from Curbside Vintage Audio Botique.
 Below that is a beefy Kenwood reciever that was $20 at a yard sale. It weighs a lot, and powers the Mirage speakers nicely. They used to be plugged into the Bradford, but it couldn't drive them too loudly because they are not very efficent.
 Next row is my Compaq 21" monitor, an old IBM keyboard which is awesome, they don't make keyboards as good as they used to, and my MS Intellimouse.

 Edit: I forgot to link to the picture.


----------

